# Ajuda! Pluviómetro da La crose ws-2350



## DRC (25 Nov 2009 às 17:45)

Apesar de estar a chover sem parar desde á várias horas, o pluviometro não mexe dos 0,0 mm.
Acham que pode ser avaria?


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

Também tenho essa estação e podem ser várias:

1- O pluviómetro estar com inclinação;

2 - Ligação com o sensor (má colocação da ficha);

3 - Cabo danificado (os cabos da La Crosse são de fraca qualidade);

4 - Pluviómetro entupido.


----------



## DRC (25 Nov 2009 às 18:27)

Lousano disse:


> Também tenho essa estação e podem ser várias:
> 
> *1- O pluviómetro estar com inclinação;*
> 
> ...



Acho que o pluviometro ficou com uma pequena inclinação, mas muito ligeira, achas que pode ser isso?


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 18:33)

DRC disse:


> Acho que o pluviometro ficou com uma pequena inclinação, mas muito ligeira, achas que pode ser isso?



Poderá ser.

Quando fiz testes a minha, estava com uma inclinação de cerca de 1 cm, não dava dados.

Pedi emprestado um nível de pedreiro e coloquei a base nivelada e problema resolvido.


----------

